# Slide Seal Treatment



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

I picked up some seal treatment at CW and was wondering if most folks treat only the outside of the slide seal or do you try to treat both sides? It's the foaming kind, I can see where it would be easy enough to do the exposed side but it would seem that you'd have to spray some into your hand and manually apply to the inner surface, or just hold it out and spray it on and then let it flap closed again. Whadda y'all do?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I do all the exposed surfaces I can get to. Our trailer is 6 years old and the slides are still in great shape.

Mike


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

camping479 said:


> I do all the exposed surfaces I can get to. Our trailer is 6 years old and the slides are still in great shape.
> 
> Mike


X2 cover all reachable surfaces

Bob


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sun and weather exposed are the areas that need attention.


----------

